# Filter Questions for a newbie



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

So i have a 26g tank that I want to use for a freshwater shrimp setup. The tank came with a Marineland Penguin 150 HOB (planning to put a sponge over the intake). Think that will suffice for filtration? Too strong, or too weak?

Thanks!

Edit: I plan to have a pretty good amount of plants in there as well.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

It should be fine. The only problem I found with penguin is that it was inexplicably loud.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

My Penguins have square intake tube, so DIY sponge blocks over the intake is necessary. 

I think 150 for 26G is a bit under powered. Shrimps don't make a large bioload so you may not have to worry about ammonia/nitrite (unless you house 1000 shrimps in there), I would suggest to make sure you have enough water circulation in there. Insufficient circulation can cause/magnify issues in shrimp tank in my experience.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

randy said:


> My Penguins have square intake tube, so DIY sponge blocks over the intake is necessary.
> 
> I think 150 for 26G is a bit under powered. Shrimps don't make a large bioload so you may not have to worry about ammonia/nitrite (unless you house 1000 shrimps in there), I would suggest to make sure you have enough water circulation in there. Insufficient circulation can cause/magnify issues in shrimp tank in my experience.


Interesting, I've always read that shrimps didn't like high flow, hence why sponge filters were the best.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I haven't done a test fire on the filter yet to see how it sounds. Will report back with my findings.

I have also read that the shrimp don't like strong currents. I just want to be sure that the Penguin 150 will do the job.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

solarz said:


> Interesting, I've always read that shrimps didn't like high flow, hence why sponge filters were the best.


Depending on the definition of high flow I guess. I have tanks in which shrimps can hardly grab onto the bottom in some areas, and shrimps are doing just fine. Not enough circulation would create dead corners that are definitely not good. Over time it can increase the chance of bacteria infection, at the minimum, shrimps won't be as active. This is just from my experience and I have seen exceptions I have to admit, but most of the time this holds true.

Sponge filters are good, I have them in almost all my tanks, but I'm sure if they are the best. Filters don't do much more than filtering the water (mechanical/biological/chemical) and create circulation. If one does the job then that should be good enough. Some swear by sponge, some canister, some HOB, I choose what does the job and economical.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

randy said:


> Depending on the definition of high flow I guess. I have tanks in which shrimps can hardly grab onto the bottom in some areas, and shrimps are doing just fine. Not enough circulation would create dead corners that are definitely not good. Over time it can increase the chance of bacteria infection, at the minimum, shrimps won't be as active. This is just from my experience and I have seen exceptions I have to admit, but most of the time this holds true.
> 
> Sponge filters are good, I have them in almost all my tanks, but I'm sure if they are the best. Filters don't do much more than filtering the water (mechanical/biological/chemical) and create circulation. If one does the job then that should be good enough. Some swear by sponge, some canister, some HOB, I choose what does the job and economical.


Perfect, thank you! I will try the 150 with a sponge on the intake for now. If that doesn't suffice I will switch it up or add a sponge filter as well.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

woopderson said:


> Perfect, thank you! I will try the 150 with a sponge on the intake for now. If that doesn't suffice I will switch it up or add a sponge filter as well.


There are more than one way to do things in this hobby, you gain experience as you go along. No one can give you better advices than your shrimps can. Observe and you will understand what they are trying to tell you ;-)


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

As an update, I have the sponge on the Penguin 150. In addition I put ceramic pellets in the media slot, and have the bio wheel spinning. I put water in on Saturday, and am now cycling! I will make a journal thread soon.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

That filter will be alright, the issue with those particular filters I find is that they clog very easily... every 3 - 4 wks the biowheel would stop spinning and I'd have to open up the contraption to access the impeller... 

I switched to an aquaclear 150 .. Much better option.. Much quieter too, and you can adjust the flow.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah it would appear that my acrylic wall isn't quit doing the job (biowheel stopped). I may switch to the Aquaclear or a sponge. For the Aquaclear, can you put any sort of media in it? I have ceramic pellets in my Penguin at the moment.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

I find aquaclears to be the most versatile filters... The canister part is large enough that you can put whatever you want in them... I have ceramic cylinders and bio balls in mine with basic filter floss on top which i change monthly. 

Consequently, those penguins seem to be the more "UN" versatile filters. That biowheel only seems to spin for a week or two after a clean up, and the design makes it hard to incorporate any other filter media other than their own manufactured products.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Where can I find me an Aquaclear? Does BA carry them? Not seeing any at Petsmart.




Edit: found it in store! 

Edit 2: Wow, that filter is excellent. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

woopderson said:


> Where can I find me an Aquaclear? Does BA carry them? Not seeing any at Petsmart.
> 
> Edit: found it in store!
> 
> Edit 2: Wow, that filter is excellent. Thanks for the recommendation!


ANother thing too. They last for yrs! lol I've been using one for 12 yrs and counting.


----------

